# Kann mich über die dos Konsole nicht in den SQl Server Anmelden?



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

Hi an alle,

ich habe einen SQL-Server Installiert und ich habe versucht eine Datenbank zu Importieren, dafür muss ich mich über die Dos Konsole mit dem Benutzer "sa" Anmelden.
Ich habe diesem auch ein Password zugewiesen kann mich aber nicht Anmelden?

1. Fehlermeldung:
[Shared Memory]SQL Server existiert nicht oder Zugriff verweigert.
[Shared Memory]ConnectionOpen (Connect()).

Nach herumprobiererei kommt nun diese 2. Fehlermeldung:
[Shared Memory]Ungültige Verbindung.
[Shared Memory]ConnectionOpen (Invalid Instance()).


Kann mir jemand helfen? Bin am verzeifeln

dank im Voraus


----------



## andi_g69 (23. Juni 2005)

Bist Du auf dem Rechner, auf dem der Server installiert ist? Ist der SQL Server als Default Instanz Installiert?

Zeig' mal mit welcher Komandozeile Du die SQL Konsole aufzurufen versuchst (Dein SA Passwort darfst Du natürlich ausblenden ;-))


----------



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

Ja der ist auf den Rechner Installiert den ich benutzte.

Ich beschäftige mich erst seid einigen tagen mit Sql-Server, deshalb weis ich nicht so richtig was du meinst, aber ich habe der Instanz eine Namen gegeben

ServerName: AP-XX; Instanz: TEST; uid sa psw:....

ich gebe folgendes in die console um mich anzumelden:

"osql -U sa" danach das Password

Hab ich dich richtg verstanden?


----------



## andi_g69 (23. Juni 2005)

Aha, dann ist es keine Default Instanz, somit musst Du den Server explizit in der Kommandozeile angeben. Das sieht dann so aus:

osql - S AP-XX\TEST -U sa -P .....

Also genauer: hinter dem Parameter -S die Kombination Servername\Instanzname angeben.


----------



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

hört sich plausiebel an aber jetzt bekomme ich folgende fehler:

Fehler bei der Anmeldung für den Benutzer 'sa'. Ursache: Keiner vertrauten SQL Server-Verbindung zugeordnet.


----------



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

könnte es daran liegen das ich in der consol nicht im Richtigem Ordner bin?


----------



## andi_g69 (23. Juni 2005)

Nö, denn osql wird ja korrekt gestartet. Schliesslich kommt die Fehlermeldung schon von osql. 
Diese Fehlermeldung sieht mir danach aus, dass Dein SQL Server nicht mit SQL Server Autentifizierung installiert wurde, sondern ausschliesslich mit Windows Autentifizierung?

So oder so, probier' mal folgendes:

Melde Dich am Server mit Adminrechten an, dann führe die Komamndozeile

osql -E -S Server\Instanz

aus.


----------



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

Ohh das kann ich heute nicht machen, erst morgen.

Du scheinst dich damit auszukennen, ich werde es morgen ausprobieren, wenn ich dann noch Probleme habe, kann ich dann noch mal auf dich zurück kommen?


----------



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

hab da was falsch verstanden, vergiss was ich da oben geshrieben habe.

ich habs versucht, kommt aber der selbe fehler wie oben. (1. fehler)


----------



## andi_g69 (23. Juni 2005)

Dann rufe doch mal das "Server Netzwerk Utility" auf (ich glaub zumindest, dass es so heisst). Dort kannst Du festlegen, welches Netzwerkprotokoll der SQL Server benutzt. Schau Dir an, wie Dein Server da eingerichtet ist. Über Eigenschaften kommst Du an den Port, auf dem der Server lauscht.
Dann öffnest Du das Client Netzwerk Utility und erstellst dort einen Alias mit identischen Parametern (also Protokoll, Port, etc).
Diesen Alias kannst Du dann im osql statt Servername\Instanz verwenden.


----------



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

ich hab jetzt geschaut aber ich weis nicht so recht wo ich das finden kann?


----------



## olcayb (23. Juni 2005)

hab bald feier Abend, hab im Netzt gefunden, wo die Server Netzwerk Utility ist, bei mir jedoch nicht. Werde morgen versuchen das ganze neu zu installieren, mit der hoffnung, das der Pfad - Start > Programme > Microsoft SQL Server > Server Network Utility 
im Start menü dann ex. Jetzt ist er aufjedenfall nicht da. Also dann vileicht bis morgen.

Und vielen dank für alles


----------



## andi_g69 (23. Juni 2005)

Wenn die Programmgruppe nicht existiert, dann sollten die Tools trotzdem auf der Platte zu finden sein. Such mal nach svrnetcn.exe auf der Platte, das ist das Server Network Utility. Wie das Clienttool heist habe ich nicht im Kopf, aber das kann ich mogen nachschauen.


----------



## andi_g69 (24. Juni 2005)

Das Client Network Utility heisst cliconfg.exe und findet sich üblicherweise unter <Windows>\System32\


----------

